
C# in Depth: book notes - miloszpp
http://codewithstyle.info/c-depth-book-notes/
======
btschaegg
I concur with the recommendation. I used the book to get into C# after having
worked mainly in C++ and knowing some Java 7 from the beginning of my studies
(as well as some dabbling experiences in a couple of other languages). For me,
the book was a great help since seeks to inform about C# as a language rather
than teaching the reader how to program from the ground up.

Interestingly, additionally to explaning the concepts of C#, Skeet also
discusses the language versions the various parts got implemented in, which
gives the reader a nice overview of the language's evolution. This is
especially useful since it's easy to find old code or even .NET APIs and get
puzzled by their "strange" implementations, which are usually perfectly well
explained by the limitations of earlier C# versions (missing generics, for
example).

